# Výslovnost slov obsahujících písmeno Z a S



## Pavlous

Ahoj,

Nedávno jsem měl příležitost mluvit s několika lidmi z Liberce. Přišlo mi, že slova obsahující písmeno Z, vyslovují se S a naopak. 
Např. Ze školy - se školy
Se slovy - ze slovy

Nemáte podobnou zkušenost?
Díky


----------



## Onyx18

Osobně jsem z Hané a vzpomínám si, že když jsem chodil na základku, jedna učitelka říkala "zešit" místo sešit. Nemám tušení, odkud pocházela, ale hrozně mi to rvalo uši 😆


----------



## GeftGames

Onyx18, taky znám zešit 😁, ale uši mě to nervalo, sešit jsou papíry s_ešité [zešité] _k sobě.
Ano na hané (centrální) taky! Pišo jag slešim: ze slovama (se slovy), z věcma (s věcmi)
Porovnání polština: ze słowami (se slovy)
Je to jev *spodoba znělosti* - Internetová jazyková příručka: Výslovnostní pravidla – zvláštní případy spodoby znělosti


----------



## Mori.cze

Jsem z Liberce a s jako z asi  v některých případech vyslovuju (jít ven [z] dětma) 

Naopak (z jako s) opravdu ne, leda snad bych to dokázala říct jako vědomý archaismus, což ovšem nemá s místním nářečím nic společného (věty typu "shodit něco se stolu" pravidla ostatně tuším stále ještě připouštějí, nikoli ovšem už třeba "přijít se školy").


----------

